# Police officers and their shifts



## Eden (Jan 11, 2011)

Does anyone know the standard or average durations of a police officer's shifts lasts during the day? When their time on duty begins and ends, particularly just while out on patrol. If not any idea how I can find out? 

There's no reason to trouble yourself with inquiring into my asking I assure you. I'm not doing anything -too- irresponsible.


----------



## Aidian (Jan 11, 2011)

According to (and I wish I was making this site up) shiftschedules.com:

"Since laws need to be enforced 24/7/365, most law enforcement agencies and correctional facilities use rotating shifts where officers work in regular patterns of days on and days off. Sometimes the shifts rotate and other times they do not. Usually police schedules have rotating days off, but not always. Both 8 hour shifts and 12 hour shifts can be easily scheduled to rotate days off and/or to rotate shifts. The use of 10 hour shifts is appealing because it can provide 3 days off each week, but since 24 canâ€™t be divided evenly by 10, excessive shift overlap is required to fit three 10 hour shifts into a 24 hour day. If your officer coverage needs are less for a few hours a day, a combination of 10 hour shifts and 8 or 12 hour shifts can be used to adjust staffing levels to fit your needs. Another approach to a 4 day, 40 hour week uses 2-12 hour and 2-8 hour shifts a week."

So...8-12 hours, depending on station, it looks like. Can't do much more without having, y'know, specifics, and something tells me this story would best be saved for an "off the record" telling.

-A


----------



## CelticWanderer (Jan 11, 2011)

In my experience i just stay out and watch places. See what cruisers go by and when. like every night at around 3 am theres a cruiser that does a quick sweep of my neighborhood. 5am an officer rolls into one of my favorite gas station parking like for a good 20 minutes and then leaves, stuff like that


----------



## Diagaro (Jan 11, 2011)

Just be ninja foo.


----------



## Dmac (Jan 11, 2011)

find the police substation for your area and spend some time watching it.


----------



## farmer john (Jan 11, 2011)

Aidian said:


> According to (and I wish I was making this site up) shiftschedules.com:
> 
> "Since laws need to be enforced 24/7/365, most law enforcement agencies and correctional facilities use rotating shifts where officers work in regular patterns of days on and days off. Sometimes the shifts rotate and other times they do not. Usually police schedules have rotating days off, but not always. Both 8 hour shifts and 12 hour shifts can be easily scheduled to rotate days off and/or to rotate shifts. The use of 10 hour shifts is appealing because it can provide 3 days off each week, but since 24 canâ€™t be divided evenly by 10, excessive shift overlap is required to fit three 10 hour shifts into a 24 hour day. If your officer coverage needs are less for a few hours a day, a combination of 10 hour shifts and 8 or 12 hour shifts can be used to adjust staffing levels to fit your needs. Another approach to a 4 day, 40 hour week uses 2-12 hour and 2-8 hour shifts a week."
> 
> ...



8 to 12 is in fact the number normally closer to 8 in my experiance buddys dad is a homicide cop around here


----------



## Mouse (Jan 11, 2011)

I moved this cuz questions and feedback is for the site, not jsut general questions and feedback


----------



## Eden (Jan 12, 2011)

Mouse said:


> I moved this cuz questions and feedback is for the site, not jsut general questions and feedback



I knew that I was just testing you, Mouse.


----------



## sh4d0wm4573ri7 (Jan 13, 2011)

Not sure but here were I reside they work 12 hour shifts


----------



## Garrnutz (Jan 19, 2011)

I see. so this cop goes threw 11 and a half hours of nothing but driving and drinking free coffee and donughts, then see's me drinking and is all buzzed from the coffee and not doing anything for 11 and a half hours so goes all John Mclain on my ass. and the next shift for 12 hours he thinks about how John Mclain yesterdays shift was? 

Sorry hahaha, yeah from the RCMP that i have delt with alot... at around 3 am or 4 am they would do a shift change because it would be new cops that talk to me or get me released, But that station only has 2 crusers on the road and 1 special constible during the day on the road also so, im pritty sure depending on the station it can be dirasticly differnt .


----------

